

Ask HN: Big Logo Argument, Edinburgh Startup Weekend - ZebRez

We are a group of 9 idiots taking part in the Edinburgh Startup Weekend and we are about to break apart at the seams because we cannot agree on our logo!<p>This is the home page which at the time of writing, has both logos up:<p>http://www.ZebRez.com<p>... and we'll keep both viewable here on a more permanent basis:<p>http://www.ZebRez.com/logo<p>Half of us believe that the top is clearly better, half of us are convinced that the bottom one is obviously the better choice.<p>Even worse, of the 60 or so other participants and passersby that we managed to grab and interrogate, the decision was more-or-less 50/50 too ... and always with strong feelings on both sides.<p>Just to put it all into perspective, this is just for an online reservations Web service, based upon Stripe Connect, which we think is going to turn out to be surprisingly useful ... but ... we are still at each other's throats over this damn logo argument, I'm up at 2AM writing this plea ... and the final pitches are at 5PM on tomorrow night!<p>So, we figured, why not get this argument settled, for once and for all, by the folks at Hacker News: should we go with the top one or the bottom one?<p>Thank you from all the argumentative idiots on the ZebRez team.
======
jameswyse
I prefer the bottom one, though I don't like the lettering much, it might be
better with another font.

edit: Some 2 minute ideas: <http://i.imgur.com/yQnLt.png>

------
jamesjguthrie
Personally I don't like either but if I had to choose between them I'd go with
the bottom one.

If I were you I'd just make the black "Zeb" text into black and white stripey
text and ditch the zebra.

------
rms
I like the calendar icon from the top and don't like the lettering on the
bottom one but favor the more traditional style of the bottom one otherwise.

------
evan_
It's just Startup Weekend. None of the judges are going to care about the
logo. Shake hands and flip a coin.

------
jeffmould
The bottom one.

------
wittjeff
Bottom

